# Borderline OHSS, clipped tubes, coughing and baby.



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have a quick question regarding all the coughing i've been doing recently and wonder if you could help?

Basically I had lots of fluid it my tubes when I had them clipped in January.  At time of EC a few weeks ago the tubes were drained and the doc said he got 'lots' of fliud out which I was happy about. Anyway, I now have borderline OHSS with fluid gathering in my tummy.  I also have a terrible cough which is staining my tummy each time I cough.  I'm worried that the increased fluid in my tummy with fill my tubes again and that each time i cough I take a risk of t leaking out.  Is this possible?  My head says coughing cant hurt the baby but it really does hurt my uterus aea when i cough...

Thanks

Mia x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Its a common worry, so you aren't alone. Your head is right though, you can't harm the baby by coughing, it's protected by loads of layers of muscles, and is really safe. Hope you feel better soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank You Emilycaitlin.  x 

Best Wishes 

Mia x


----------

